# [Suche] Schätzung für Preis von PC



## Cibox (30. Januar 2014)

*[Suche] Schätzung für Preis von PC*

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir hier einen Faux-pas leiste, aber ich bräuchte einen *ungefähren* Schätzwert für einen älteren Gaming-PC. Dieser soll hier *nicht* verkauft werden (würde sich vom versand her nicht auszahlen)... ich bräuchte den ungefähren Schätzwert für ne Kleinanzeige Seite bzw. um zu evaluieren ob sich ein Verkauf die Mühe lohnt:

Wie gesagt handelt es sich um einen älteren (~5-6 Jahre) Gaming-PC wo ich die Teile zu der damaligen Zeit eigentlich recht gut waren:

 Intel Core2 Duo E8400 @3GHz
 Gigabyte UltraDurable G35 Mainboard (mit GBB36X Controller)
 4 GB RAM
 Asus GeForce 8800 GTS 512 MB
 OCZ 120 GB SDD 
 Samsung 250 GB SATA HDD
 Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Gehäuse (mit extra 120mm Corsair Lüfter)

Bitte den thread verschieben wenn er in dieses subforum nicht passt... 
tia


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2014)

Mit Schätzwerten kann ich dir zwar nicht helfen, aber ich würde dir den Tip geben lieber die Hardware einzelnd zu verkaufen. Da kannst du oftmals mehr rausholen, weil sich die Interessenten eher für Einzel-Komponenten interessieren. Komplett-PCs älteren Semesters sind eher unattraktiv.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. Januar 2014)

Interessant sind wenn überhaupt ram, Prozessor und Mainboard. Fürs ram bekommt man vll 25-30 vll auch mehr, Prozessor und Mainboard bringen vll 50-60 zusammen. Ein quadcore für den gleichen Sockel würde deutlich mehr bringen. Festplatte und Grafikkarte sind eher uninteressant. Die SSD kannst du in einem neuen pc vll weiterverwenden.

Hast du nicht vll Einen Bekannten, der Einen bürorechner braucht und dir vll für alles zusammen 250 Euro gibt statt selbst 400 für Einen neuen auszugeben?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Cibox schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir hier einen Faux-pas leiste, aber ich bräuchte einen *ungefähren* Schätzwert für einen älteren Gaming-PC. Dieser soll hier *nicht* verkauft werden (würde sich vom versand her nicht auszahlen)... ich bräuchte den ungefähren Schätzwert für ne Kleinanzeige Seite bzw. um zu evaluieren ob sich ein Verkauf die Mühe lohnt:
> 
> Wie gesagt handelt es sich um einen älteren (~5-6 Jahre) Gaming-PC wo ich die Teile zu der damaligen Zeit eigentlich recht gut waren:
> 
> ...



 Also, ich würde die SSD ausbauen und den PC als kompletten funktionierenden "Büro PC" verkaufen. Für so was zahlen die Leute durchaus 150-200€ je nach dem. Ein nagelneuer gleichsstarker, an sich sogar etwas stärkerer PC würde ca. 300€ kosten (Für nen Intel Pentium, Board, RAM, Gehäuse, Netzteil, 1000GB Festplatte kannst Du grob je 50 rechne, das sind 300€, und ne Grafikkarte wie die Nvidia 8800 ist keine 20€ mehr wert)

 Die SSD aber wie gesagt lieber separat verkaufen, die wird niemand, der einen billigen Office-PC sucht, wirklich wertschätzen, die würde ich daher separat verkaufen oder aber behalten für Deinen neuen PC (falls Du einen kaufen willst), ODER ganz klar sagen, dass Du für die SSD weitere zB 40€ Aufpreis verlangst, dem Interessenten aber klarmachst, dass der PC damit gefühlt viel viel schneller wird.


----------



## Cibox (30. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich würde die SSD ausbauen und den PC als kompletten funktionierenden "Büro PC" verkaufen. Für so was zahlen die Leute durchaus 150-200€ je nach dem. Ein nagelneuer gleichsstarker, an sich sogar etwas stärkerer PC würde ca. 300€ kosten (Für nen Intel Pentium, Board, RAM, Gehäuse, Netzteil, 1000GB Festplatte kannst Du grob je 50 rechne, das sind 300€, und ne Grafikkarte wie die Nvidia 8800 ist keine 20€ mehr wert)
> 
> Die SSD aber wie gesagt lieber separat verkaufen, die wird niemand, der einen billigen Office-PC sucht, wirklich wertschätzen, die würde ich daher separat verkaufen oder aber behalten für Deinen neuen PC (falls Du einen kaufen willst), ODER ganz klar sagen, dass Du für die SSD weitere zB 40€ Aufpreis verlangst, dem Interessenten aber klarmachst, dass der PC damit gefühlt viel viel schneller wird.


Das SSD hätte ich auch überlegt (besonders weil ich gerade von nem Lappi schreibe der keine hat) aber 120 GB is einfach imho zu gering: das kann man praktisch nur zusammen mit ner Zweitplatte betreiben (und somit scheidet der Lappi aus). Und da ich in meinem neuen ne 240Gig SDD habe, brauche ich die andere schlichtweg nicht mehr... 

Wenn ich die €200 für das Ding bekomme bin ich aber schon sehr zufrieden... Einzelteile will ich nicht verkaufen weil es mir prinzipiell um Restpostenbeseitigung geht...

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Januar 2014)

Cibox schrieb:


> Das SSD hätte ich auch überlegt (besonders weil ich gerade von nem Lappi schreibe der keine hat) aber 120 GB is einfach imho zu gering: das kann man praktisch nur zusammen mit ner Zweitplatte betreiben (und somit scheidet der Lappi aus). Und da ich in meinem neuen ne 240Gig SDD habe, brauche ich die andere schlichtweg nicht mehr...
> 
> Wenn ich die €200 für das Ding bekomme bin ich aber schon sehr zufrieden... Einzelteile will ich nicht verkaufen weil es mir prinzipiell um Restpostenbeseitigung geht...
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!


 
Wenn du auf ein DVD-Laufwerk verzichten kann: Mach das raus und eine zweite Festplatte rein. Ansonsten: Wenn du die SSD halt separat verkaufst nach herbs vorheschlagener Strategie, könnte man wsl noch mehr Geld rausholen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2014)

Cibox schrieb:


> Das SSD hätte ich auch überlegt (besonders weil ich gerade von nem Lappi schreibe der keine hat) aber 120 GB is einfach imho zu gering: das kann man praktisch nur zusammen mit ner Zweitplatte betreiben (und somit scheidet der Lappi aus). Und da ich in meinem neuen ne 240Gig SDD habe, brauche ich die andere schlichtweg nicht mehr...


 ich würde die trotzdem separat verkaufen, denn wie gesagt: die Leute, die eine SSD zu schätzen wissen, sind idR nicht die, die einen 150-200€ Gebraucht-PC suchen. D.h. da hast Du ein "Zielgruppendilemma", wenn Du die SSD auf jeden Fall drinlassen willst    wenn Dir der Zusatzgewinn durch den separaten Verkauf der SSD egal ist, dann lass sie aber ruhig drin.

 Wegen des Laptops: reichen Dir 120GB wirklich nicht? Ich hab in meinem eine SSD mir eben 120GB eingebaut, das reicht für alles alltägliche, dazu noch einiges an Musik usw. und natürlich Windows selbst - und Spiele hab ich dafür auf einer externen HDD, FALLS ich mal per Laptop spielen will. Das ist dann wiederum die alte HDD, da hab ich einfach für 15€ ein 2,5Zoll-Gehäuse mit USB3.0 dazugekauft.



 die 200€ für den PC wären halt vor allem dann realistisch, wenn Du vlt im Bekanntenkreis (auch Zb Onkel oder Oma/Opa von deinen Freunden) jemanden findest, der wiederum weiß, dass du dem keinen Müll verkaufst und dem Du vlt sogar bei der Ersteinrichtung hilfst. Dann sind da auch mal 50€ mehr drin als auf dem freien Markt.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (30. Januar 2014)

Du kannst bei bestimmten Laptops eine mSATA SSD zusätzlich einbauen. Die sind winzig un kosten genausoviel wie die "normalen" 2,5"

Ansonsten nehme ich die SSD für nen zwanni


----------



## Cibox (31. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen des Laptops: reichen Dir 120GB wirklich nicht? Ich hab in meinem eine SSD mir eben 120GB eingebaut, das reicht für alles alltägliche, dazu noch einiges an Musik usw. und natürlich Windows selbst - und Spiele hab ich dafür auf einer externen HDD, FALLS ich mal per Laptop spielen will. Das ist dann wiederum die alte HDD, da hab ich einfach für 15€ ein 2,5Zoll-Gehäuse mit USB3.0 dazugekauft.



@ sdd-topic: ich hab im lappi ne 500gb hdd und davon sind 400gb belegt. Sicher habe ich da noch sämtliche Musik, Fotos & Daten drauf, aber Hauptproblem is Steam: Wenn man 2-3 Spiele parallel installiert hat, kommt schon auf über 20gigs (~8gb/spiel) und dann wirds für die anderen Sachen schon eng. Bei dem Alten hab ich daher die Windows-Bibliotheken (Bilder,Musik, etc.) alle auf ne 1TB Platte ausgelagert damit's reicht.

Apropos Preis: Ich hoffe es is klar dass bei dem Sys. kein OS dabei ist... Ich hätte zwar damals sogar Vista Home dazu gekauft nur leider finde ich die freakin dvd nicht mehr...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (31. Januar 2014)

Solange du den key hast, reicht das. Der steht ja oft hinten auf dem pc drauf


----------



## PcJuenger (2. Februar 2014)

Mal Offtopic: Ist der Fred nicht im falschen Unterforum?


----------

